# Eclipse: Fehler bei: import java.lang.math



## madmason (6. Jul 2006)

hallo
ich bin gerade dabei mich in java einzuarbeiten und hab ein bisschen mit eclipse rumgespielt und wollte folgende anweisung in ne klasse einbauen:


```
import java.lang.math
```

eigentlich sollte das ja kein problem sein, aber eclipse meckert immer rum das es die klasse icht importieren kann



> The import java.lang.math cannot be resolved



muss man da noch irgendwo irgendwas einstellen? (ja ich weiß irgendwo irgendwas is ne sehr präzise frage ;-)

Vielden Dank im Voraus
Daniel


----------



## lin (6. Jul 2006)

```
import java.lang.Math;
```


----------



## SnooP (6. Jul 2006)

abgesehen davon musst du das auch nicht machen, da alle Klassen des packages java.lang automatisch importiert werden... (wie z.B. auch String). Daher reicht beim Zugriff auf Math-Methoden ein: Math.methode();


----------



## Acha (6. Jul 2006)

Um zu überprüfen, welche Klassen es in Java überhaupt gibt und wie sie geschrieben werden, helfen mir immer sehr die Javadocs von Sun.

MFG

Acha


----------



## MadMason (6. Jul 2006)

danke für die tips

aber selbst math.sqrt() zb. geht nicht, es scheint fast so als wenn die lib nicht da ist
ich hab aber das aktuelle sdk installiert *grübel*


----------



## PyroPi (6. Jul 2006)

Wie Lin schon geschieben hat: Klassennamen weden groß geschrieben!


```
y = Math.sqrt(x);
```


----------



## conan2 (6. Jul 2006)

Das liegt daran dass Java case-sensitive ist, es also zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterscheidet.
Richtig wäre deswegen:


```
Math.sqrt(...)
```

sry... war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## madmason (6. Jul 2006)

danke, jetzt funktionierts

als alter delphi programmierer is es mir total neu auf groß und klein schreibung zu achten

vielen dank nochmal


----------

